# Hair help?!?!? (color questions and style questions)



## jersharocks (Apr 30, 2011)

I need some major hair help. I decided I wanted to go read about a week or 2 ago but finally got around to dying it yesterday. I bought L'Oreal Feria #56 Auburn Brown mostly because I liked the color on the box. Stupid, I know, but I couldn't resist this: 





Before I dyed my hair, it was a medium brown. Not "dirty dishwater" brown but slightly darker. I checked the box thoroughly and one of the "before" squares matched my color perfectly so I bought it. Well, after 10 minutes of prep, 25 minutes of "developing", 20 minutes of rinsing and conditioning and 20 minutes of air drying - I'm not happy with the color. It's just not bright enough. I wanted bright and brilliant red (just not bozo red) but didn't want to go too crazy so I tried this and it's not very bright. It just looks like brown with some reddish tints. I can barely see the red unless I turn on all the lights in the room and it's still kinda hard to see. Here's a picture. Keep in mind the flash did brighten it up a bit and bring out the red some.





The whole point of this thread is to ask a few questions. First, can I dye it again in the next few days? If so, what color (and brand) do you recommend for me? I want people to look at me and think "she's a redhead" not "is her hair brown or red? I can't tell".

Finally, can someone help me with a hairstyle? I suck at doing anything hair related and for the past 5 years, my hair routine has been wash, condition and air dry - which is fine but my style routine has been brush into ponytail, spray on hairspray and go. I want a style that I can cut myself (or at least maintain myself) and that is super easy to style and maintain. I am a no frills girl but I want to look girlie and pretty for once in my life. I think I want bangs but I'm not sure as I haven't had them since I was 10 and here I am 23.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 30, 2011)

If you want to go redder, go to a salon and they will do a good job and give you the colour you want. Red is the most difficult colour to obtain - and to keep, as it fades quickly

I like the colour of your hair now, btw.

With regard to a hair cut, I wouldn't go shorter - maybe try a side swept bang.

Have this done at a salon as well.


----------



## jersharocks (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, I don't really have the cash to go to a salon right now. I have to get my wisdom teeth removed next month and I'm trying to save as much as I can because I don't have dental insurance so it's all coming out of my pocket ($250 per tooth). 




 I do like the color I have now but I would like it to be slightly more noticeable. I'm also realizing that it's kind of streaky like I missed some spots. Do you think if I waited a week and re-dyed with the same color, it would look better? I would probably have a friend help me to be sure I get it all.

As far as side swept bangs go, I'm not sure they're for me. I looked up a video about how to style them and seriously it took the girl over 5 minutes for just bangs plus it looks like it would be something that would need a blow dryer. I don't own a blow dryer and have only used one a handful of times. I don't really like to use heat on my hair unless it's for something special. For example, I had my hair curled for my wedding.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want to go redder, go to a salon and they will do a good job and give you the colour you want. Red is the most difficult colour to obtain - and to keep, as it fades quickly
> 
> ...


----------



## Aishu (Apr 30, 2011)

Though I'm no expert, I -think- it would probably be okay if you re-dyed.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 30, 2011)

I think you could try again with a second box of that hair dye. For the style, i was thinking maybe get your hair slightly layered? You can also try a side part, and if the hair bothers you keep it back with a small barrette. You have glasses so having bangs may have the effect of a shortened forehead, and squarer face, also bangs are high maintenance, these are little details to consider. Try a side part and see how you would like side swept bangs. Your hair seems straight but you could try some waves (just braid your wet hair, let it dry then unbraid everything), or use rollers they're pretty inexpensive.

On a side note, i suggest arnica in 9CH (it's homeopathy) for your wisdom tooth, it will help with the swelling and there's no interaction with other meds you might be prescribed (it's very cheap too). Eating a few spoons of icecream will bring a lot of comfort as well.


----------



## Ashley726 (May 4, 2011)

I, as well think that you would look cute with side swept bangs or even a layer, but since you dont want to spend money at the salon (understandable) maybe try cutting your own bangs? or having a friend do it? I actually used to cut my bangs all the time when I was younger. As for some styles you could try scrunching your hair while its wet to get the curly hair/wet look.. And I also agree maybe you could try a side part and see if you like it. I dont really have any other suggestions because I have been trying to figure out something to do with my hair as well. Oh and as for the dying, you could probably dye it again if you havent already.. I tried to dye my hair blonde once (without bleaching it) and I have naturally medium brown hair and it turned my hair a light orange red head color but it wasnt a cute red color it was the color I wanted the LEAST lol Its always so hard to tell what color your hair will ACTUALLY turn out when you dye it.


----------

